# My canning math sucks.



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

And now I'm paying for it.

I'm canning meatloaf as we speak, using Bexar's meatloaf recipe. Well, she used 11 lbs of meat for 5 1/2 quarts. So, I decided to make 8 quarts, that'd be 16 lbs of meat, right? Now, I modified the recipe, and put in 2 red peppers and 4 small onions, and to compensate, I used 15 lbs of meat, and only 1 sleeve of saltines. Added a few eggs, and adjusted the spices accordingly.

What did I end up with? 8 very full quarts, 3 pints, and enough extra left over for an 8x8 pan in the oven. Ok, so, just double stack in the canner, right?

No, I'm using quarts on the bottom, so can't double stack quarts, not even with pints on top. So, I have 7 quarts in right now, and next batch will be 1 quart and 3 pints for the next load. Hate, HATE to do a batch like that next, but I have no choice. Should have studied match harder in school.

The pan came out deliciously, by the way! :2thumb:


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

So glad to hear I'm not the on,y one that does that kind of stuff! It makes perfect sense at the time! Lol!

:beenthere.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I *ALWAYS* get more jars yield from doing meatloaf than she says. That's cool, I've done 3 batches now and I plan for it.

Her recipe is great, however I choose to use a large jar of pace hot picante sauce instead of ketchup, and I split the meat into TWO different bowls so I can mix the contents easier, and now I use a tube of crackers in each bowl.

MAD PROPS!!! to her suggestion on how to make the cracker crumbs! (I used to play a lot of online video games, ask your kids or grand kids if you wonder what that means  )

Oh yeah, I also use 93% instead of the 80 or 85% lean beef. I think it looks better in the jar, and it's obviously going to be more meat and less fat... that's just a personal opinion. I feel the cost when jarring it doesnt put it that much higher and I'd rather have the good stuff when I'm opening the jars later on down the road.

*when I'm doing chili, I brown the meat first, so I will use the 80% lean because I'm going to get rid of almost all that fat anyway browning it.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I got 88% lean ground beef at Costco for $2.99 a pound, so I used that, but it still came out with a lot of grease, seems like much more grease than hers had. I think next time I see London Broil on sale for $2.79 a pound, I'll make it out of that, and grind it myself. I should be able to get about 95% lean.

I also use 2 bowls, much easier to mix. Good base recipe, and I'll have to experiment a bit.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Just curious, did you notice that the meatloaf pushed a lot of... gunk?? out into the water and the bottom layer of jars is coated in it? happens to me every batch, and sometimes with chili too.

And when the jars are out cooling, it really attracts the ants. They cant get in the jars of course, but they sure want to crawl all over them. After they're cooled I just wash them off with hot water and dishsoap in the sink and they're fine, no more ants, but it's still a little weird.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Just curious, did you notice that the meatloaf pushed a lot of... gunk?? out into the water and the bottom layer of jars is coated in it? happens to me every batch, and sometimes with chili too.
> 
> And when the jars are out cooling, it really attracts the ants. They cant get in the jars of course, but they sure want to crawl all over them. After they're cooled I just wash them off with hot water and dishsoap in the sink and they're fine, no more ants, but it's still a little weird.


OMG! I thought I was the only one who had this issue with beef!


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had issues with "stuff", particles, grease, leaching out of the jar and into the water with this meatloaf and with ham that I've canned previously. I think I might be filling them too full, but all the jars have sealed fine. I just do the same as you...let them cool, make sure they seal, and wash them off with hot water and soap before putting them into the pantry. Haven't had any problems so far.


----------

